# Dream is at the Vet's having her surgery...



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Good wishes and prayers are streaming your way. Hope the surgery goes well for your 'furrkid'.

SJ


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Positive thoughts coming your way! When will you hear from the vet?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you ....

they told me to pick her up at 5:00, but I will be camping my bit butt there by 3:00 LOL. I hate that they make us drop them off in the morning... and he does surgeries as he can - it makes a long day for the poor dog. So I was a bad patient, and brought her in 2.5 hours later than they said to. I was warned yesterday he doesn't do any surgeries until after noon...so I dropped her off about 10:30 so they could give her sedative.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure Dream will be fine, as she's in good hands. Consider your hand held.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad they are using a local and I hope it causes her no more problems.
copper has had a boil and andenoma rupture and ooze anything from pus to thin bloody mess. He does fine with them though. I hope Dream comes through this with flying colors and it is just an icky lump.

good thoughts, wishes and prayers coming your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Dream in our prayers.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Keeping Dream in my thoughts today! I'm sure everything will be ok! Please give us an update when you can


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers for Dream and her doc, and calm thoughts for you. I know that "knot in your stomach" feeling from having them away from you and esp having surgery. I bet you're going to be met by one wagging tail when they finally let her come home. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of you, and "holding your hand" as well! I will be praying everthing will turn out just fine. Please keep us updated. Hugs to you and your sweet Dream!:smooch:


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone...

I am such a wreck LOL. Even though we have 3 dogs, the house seems so empty with one missing. Layla and Hurley are as nervous as I am....they want their sister back - even though she just lays on the sofa and growls at them most of the time.

Like I said, they told me to pick her up after 5:00 but my big butt will be there around 3:00 I will bring a book and read until she is ready to go home. I hate being away from her right now - she is probably scared to death, although she already knows the drill, she has been through so many surgeries.

thanks for holding my hand,

Julie


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying for Dream to come through with flying colors.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Keeping you and Dream in my thoughts today. Won't they let you go there early to be with her as she wakes up from anesthesia?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank Dog, no anesthesia this time... they are doing it with a local. Dream has been under anesthesia too many times in the last 5 years, our Vet does not want to put her under any more - it could kill her. Sooo I guess she is just going to have some sedative and the local, that should allow her to bounce back much quicker. She really is a tough old thing, but has been through so much. She is my rock and my joy, I just can't imagine her not being with me, not yet.

I called at about 2:00 they still have not taken her in - an emergency came in. Who knows how long poor old Dreamie puppy is going to have to sit in that scary kennel. I hate when this happens...but he is the best surgeon in this area, I would not trust anyone else to do this.

Thanks again everyone, I really am a wreck - I took a xanax at about 10:00 - I do believe it has worn off LOL.

Julie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

holding hand, holding hand, holding hand. She'll be home soon..... even though it feels like forever.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope by the time you read this Dream is home with you and resting. Good thoughts are coming your way. I totally understand how quiet and lonely it is when one of the dogs is out of the house. It's hard!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good thoughts for Dream and you i know how hard it is.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Julie*

Julie

Dream will make it fine through surgery-I feel that in my heart.
I am praying for the 'NERVOUS MOM" as well as Dream, because I'm one of those Moms and have an 11 year old Golden Ret. and a 10 year old Samoyed, both who have been through major surgery in the past year.

My Smooch, Golden Ret. have TPLO surgery last March and my Snobear, Samoyed, had emergency Bloat Surgery last November.
I can't stand to see my dogs go through anything unpleasant, but I have to accept it to have someone save their lives.
I'm here with you!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Dream in our prayers.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Dream says Thank You All.... I am feeling pretty good right now, and wondering what the heck is taking mom so long to get my dinner.

Yup... that figures, Dream wants food and she wants it now.

Thanks from me too, surprisingly Dream looks great - none the worse for the wear.
She does have 8 stitches, it must have been pretty deep...and a very attractive shaved patch on her butt. Layla is mad, she loved sniffing that oozy tumor LOL.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad to hear Dream....and her Mom are doing good!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Julie, I'm sorry I'm late to this thread and couldn't send my good thoughts to Dream during her surgery so I will send them for a speedy recuperation. So glad that all went well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dream*

So glad that Dream is home with you even if she is being demanding!

I'm sure Layla is happy, too!!!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Dream is being a lazy old dog today...but she has earned it. She did not come down stairs until about 11:00 this morning. She is walking a bit off, could be the stitches in her hind end....but she is resting very comfortably.

Thanks again all for your kindness and support of a crazy dog mom (my kids call me the crazy dog lady) LOL...I could not have done it without you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased to hear Dream is ok i think we worry more than we need to but we just can't help it


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Dream is recovering well from her surgery. Her scar will soon be almost unnoticeable.

She probably still needs a little bit of extra spoiling.:


----------

